# Sachertorte.. The real thing.



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Anyone ever been to Vienna and had the famous Sachertorte at the Hotel Sacher itself?
I figured this would be the best place to ask this question cause Chef Talk is so worldly! :chef: :chef: :chef: 

I'm trying to get as close to the original recipe for Sachertorte as possible.. The cake part and filling I've pretty well got figured out or figured out as close as possible.. 
What I'd like to know, is what the flavor of the final chocolate glaze, or glace or ganache, really tastes like? 

Three recipes I've found say use chocolate and 'coconut' shortening.. That's it no other ingredients..

The rest are assorted. Some just regular ganache, ganache with syrup added, and a few other variations..

I'm most curious about the coconut shortening recipes. I'm thinking if its coconut shortening then there must be a slight coconut taste to the whole Sachertorte itself...

Anyone??


----------



## jacaranda (Sep 28, 2006)

Most definitely not! I'd steer clear of anything with such a scary-sounding ingredient if you want an authentic result! Commercial coconut fat is so refined that it doesn't seem to taste or smell of anything.

The Sachertorte I had, which was a small gift version brought back from the hotel by someone who stayed there, was coated in what seemed to be simple chocolate fondant; fairly dry and slightly pliable. Globalgourmet has a recipe from _*The Chocolate Bible*_ which I reckon would give the correct result - but it's quite complex because it's made with a traditional worked fondant base.

A toss-up between authenticity and ease, I guess.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I've visited the Hotel Sacher a few times, and have eaten their Sachertorte whilst having coffee. I have never detected the taste of coconut in the torte.

I'm not too keen on coconut, so if it is used, it must be in a form where the distinctive coconut taste is negligible.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Recipe: Sachertorte

You will notice in the list of ingredients there is not one speck of weird
fat, coconut etc.;-))))

qahtan


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Thank you qahtan.. I have seen that one..
I've also found this version that has the coconut shortening in the final coating.. 
That's was why I was curious about the taste and which recipe would be close to the original thing..

Also... I know I've read on baking 911 that coconut shortening is used in Austrailia (Copha brand) so it might not be that weird at all..

Here's the recipe with the coconut shortening added..

Wiener Sachertorte - Recipe - Traditional Cooking Recipes from Vienna, Austria


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

To me it's weird, )) I like and only use butter, salted butter at that....;-)))

I have noticed that some time some of these weird fats are used and one gets a sort of film over the roof of their mouth. yuck. Some people don't notice it, some do.

My moto is, the finished product is only as good as what it is made with.

qahtan


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

can i ask why you choose to use salted butter?


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Salted butter 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I find using salted butter suits me and what I am making just fine, 9 times out of ten salt free butter or what ever kind of fat you use be it shortening or>>>>>>>>, gets used and salt is added to the recipe.

I buy the best butter I can find, as then I know that the butter flavour will come through in the overall taste.

Why do so many people like shortbread, mainly because the butter taste is there, same goes for other recipes, pastry etc.
I buy the best I can find then I don't have to worry about water in it.
Butter is the only fat I buy, I use it for 99% of what I make, even in bread dough, the other 1% maybe walnut, macadamia, or olive oil.
qahtan;-)))) ;-))))


----------



## lisacutri (Dec 23, 2006)

the coconut shortening may be used to give the chocolate a shiny appearence? so it may be asthetic rather than taste.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i tihnk i want to buy "the original sacher torte" from sacher.com .. its in a cool box!



got this from food tv.com





Butter comes two ways: salted and unsalted. Salt is added to butter for flavor and as a preservative so it will have a longer shelf life. Salt, however, can sometimes overpower the sweet flavor of the butter and can also mask odors. Additionally, the amount of salt added to salted butter varies from manufacturer to manufacturer, so it's hard to know how much extra salt you're adding to a recipe. Using unsalted butter allows the chef to control the amount of salt in a recipe.
If you have no choice but to use salted butter in a recipe, the rule of thumb is to omit about 1/4 teaspoon salt per 1/2 cup (1 stick) of butter.
Unsalted butter has a short shelf life because it contains no preservatives. If you buy unsalted butter and do not use it right away, it is best to freeze it. If properly wrapped so it won't pick up any odors, butter can be frozen for around six months. Just remember to defrost the butter overnight in the refrigerator before using it.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I always have both salted and unsalted butter in my fridge. I tend to use unsalted butter in baking, but prefer salted butter to eat, say on toast or bread or oatcakes with cheese. My favourite 'eating' butter is a French butter called Bridel - it has small grains of sea salt beaten into the butter pat.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Me too. I always have both in the freezer. Unsalted for most of my baking.. Salted for a few of my old time favorite cookie recipes.. 
For eating tho, it has to be cultured butter for me. I love that stuff! :lips:


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for your help.. I've decided to try the final coating with both butter and the coconut shortening mixed.. 
For the small amount that the recipe calls for, I can't see it turning out that bad.. (well, I hope so anyway!)

quatan..
I love to try 'other' stuff.. Be it strange or 'weird' shortenings, oils, spices, some funky ingredient I've never seen before, whatever.. 

That's what makes baking and cooking so much fun for me.. It's an adventure into somthing new..
I'll see or read about an ingredient that's unfamiliar, and just have to give it a try.. How can one not? 

Where would this world be without different ingredients to try? Can you imagine watching cooking shows, or reading cookbooks that had the same basic ingredient for everything?? 

You know, I've tried many many things over the years.. I've come up with some not so nice results, but I've also come up with some wonderful results! 
I love to learn.. For me its all just fun..


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

But look at the variety of butters you have in UK, you have butter from all over the world.....
And cream what a variety you have in that also.

Several things I miss in Canada from UK, the choice in foods etc, and my favourite place Seaford Head in Sussex, but I wouldn't want to return there to live.... ) qahtan


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

You're absolutely right, Q... we have a great variety - the bonus of having the riches of European foods, right on our doorstep!

I've lived all over the world. From Greece to the Middle East to the Far East. BUT, I'm glad to be home -after all, 'home is where the heart is'!


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

where are you in UK....... 

qahtan


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't think the traditional sachertorte could use coconut fat, because it's an old recipe, before this sort of thing was even invented. 
Anyway, i wouldn't trust it.
However, that said, i have eaten sachertorte from various austrian pastry shops, though not from the hotel sacher itself, and i have to say it did not impress me. The cake was too dry, the glaze too dry, the apricot jam just detracts from the chocolate. 
I make a version of dense chocolate torte with glaze, based on a recipe for sacher torte in Barbara Maher's Cakes cookbook, but i use a glaze made with just melted chocolate and butter, and don;t put the jam in. The main reason for it is for aesthetics, since it serves as a crumb coating, so the crumbs don;t get into the chocolate glaze but i dislike the combination.


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

JOYFULL:
Good afternoon. I would like to tell you what the keeper of the SACHERTORTE has said 11 years ago. His name is Chefkonditor Friedrich Josef Pliegler. The chocolate covering is a FONDANT. The chocolate has a high degree of cocoa butter ( My opinion only probably 75% C/butter at minimum.) It is a combination of chocolate that comes from Austria, France, & Germany. Each one BITTER. THIS CONCOCTION IS poured over the torte & three (3) strokes are applied (Only 3 ). Then smoothed out along the sides. Then it is left to cool. All this comes from the horses mouth. One more thing he does mention that the eggs are separated, the whites most likely are beaten & then folded in. The world class European pastry bakers fold in their whites differently then we do. I have learned that much on my own. It is a much superior method. 
Joyfull I hope this helps you bake the cake you are hoping for.
Good luck with it & enjoy the rest of the day young lady.

Z~BESTUS.:chef: 


SIDURI:
The reason you found the torte dry is because the real torte after the cake has been sliced it is then applied with apricot preserves & is left to soak for 2 days. This way the apricot taste & moister go all the way thru. Then the glaze goes on.


----------



## hotchef (Jul 25, 2006)

I eat my Chefs hat ( I am an Austrian...)

Lard is never used for frying Vienna Schnitzel. Original rendered porkfat was used but of course in restaurants you use now oil... or special fat for deepfryers.

Tafelspitz is DEFINITELY NOT BEEFBRISKET!!!!!
Brisket is beefbreast but Tafelspitz is being cut out from the hind part...

Jelly in 'Salzburger Nockerln'. Not in Vienna and neither in Salzburg....

And definitely no coconut in the chocolate for the covering of the cake...
300 gr sugar,250 gr 'cooking' chocolade, 125 ml water. or to make it easier, fondant and chocolate...(from the book Wiener Suess Speisen)

and from the 'horses mouth' ( The Great Sacher Cookbook)
300 gr sugar, 250 gr dark chocolate,125 ml water...
procedure how to do it is a pain in the neck....


----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

I just made my sachertorte 2 weeks ago. I used chocolate couverture, heavy cream and core syrup to make the glaze.


----------



## thomasb (Mar 30, 2015)

You can order the original Sacher-Torte online:

Hope it helps


----------

